

Help build a modern, beautiful email client for the free desktop - aroman
http://www.yorba.org/

======
craftkiller
"so good, you don't know its open source"... well they lost my support

~~~
DanRabbit
Obviously that sounds bad from the perspective of die-hard FOSS users, but I
think the point that Jim wants to make is that being FOSS shouldn't be the 1
redeeming quality. It's not a free app first and a good app second.

